# Pair of December's



## schwinnray (Dec 28, 2016)

here's a nice pair of december 68 & 69 fenderless'es


----------



## schwinnray (Dec 28, 2016)

for some reason i have a lot of December bikes


----------



## Jewelman13 (Dec 29, 2016)

schwinnray said:


> for some reason i have a lot of December bikes
> 
> View attachment 402127




I need a red December Schwinn! December 29th is my bday....


----------



## schwinnray (Dec 29, 2016)

the 68 is available


----------



## mcmfw2 (Dec 29, 2016)

Those Reds are standing Tall Ray...


----------



## schwinnray (Dec 30, 2016)

not to many early standards around will trade towards a cotton picker 5 speed or a yellow standard


----------



## schwinnray (Jan 13, 2017)

Dec 68 Sold


----------

